# Which kayak



## 7mmMag (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm looking for a fishing kayak that sits high on the water. Some places we will be floating thru are not very deep. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Brad30110 (Jun 25, 2014)

Your going to get some many diffrent answers. It more or less comes down to what you want spend. You can$2000 for a Hobie, or 1400 for a Slayer 14.5 or 700 for a FS128T. 

Another part of the problem is what are expecting to use it for? Some kayaks have better hulls for ocean fishing.

I recently went through the same desicion. I tried out several kayaks to include Native, Perception, Hobie, Hertiage, Pelican and Ascend. I purchased the Ascend at Bass Pro Shop for several reasons. It sits high, very stable, half the price and I only fish rivers, small lakes and inshore saltwater.The kayak also has tons of room, I can stand up on the yak easily, alot of storage space, 4 recessed rod holders and diffrent companies make accessories for it. I didn't need one of these super yaks for deep water ocean shark tug a war. 

I hope this helps. I am sure more people with chime in with diffrent options. This was just my route.

The only issue with the FS128T I have found was the lack of sealant on the hatches. I removed the sealent, and used marine goo on the hatches. Its watertight now.


----------



## Randy (Jun 25, 2014)

Old Town Predator.  Best seat in the business.


----------



## PopPop (Jun 25, 2014)

Randy said:


> Old Town Predator.  Best seat in the business.



The seat is incredible. The next best seat is the Lazy Boy in my den.
If the Predator is in your price range it is an excellent choice.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jun 25, 2014)

Heritage Angler 12 then upgrade seat. Great ride for flat water and class 3 or less. Ocean Kayak makes comfortable easy to maneuver rides as well.


----------



## urbd115 (Jun 25, 2014)

Predator is great choice.


----------



## 7mmMag (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm trying to stay under 1k. I will be mostly river fishing. Upper hooch to start then working my way to other places. How is the ascend on waterfalls. I like the seat is it as comfy as they say the predator is. I have been told the seat makes all the difference. Also where do you get the marine goo.


----------



## fishndoc (Jun 26, 2014)

For river fishing, the Predator MX (my boat) or a Jackson Coosa will be hard to beat.
I don't think you can upgrade another yak to a seat as good as both these boats have (high & low positions, your rear is elevated off the floor even in low position).

Before you buy, you should take off an afternoon and go down to the Outside World across from the Dawsonville mall.  They have a large selection of quality boats, and you can really check them out and compare.


----------



## crowe1187 (Jun 26, 2014)

FeelFree Lure. Best seat out there. Raises and lowers up to 12 inches in 1 inch increments. Its amazing


----------



## John I. Shore (Jun 26, 2014)

Nucanoe, Frontier 12, 650lb pay load, high or low seat, square transom for mounting a motor if you want, 41" beam, it has what they call a "cast and blast" deck to stand on,  you can fall off but you won't flip it.  Paddles easily, floats in thin water depending on load.  I love mine, give it a look.  

Good luck with whatever you decide on.  

John I.


----------



## Randy (Jun 26, 2014)

crowe1187 said:


> FeelFree Lure. Best seat out there. Raises and lowers up to 12 inches in 1 inch increments. Its amazing



And made in China....


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 26, 2014)

crowe1187 said:


> FeelFree Lure. Best seat out there. Raises and lowers up to 12 inches in 1 inch increments. Its amazing



I saw this boat the other day online.  Man I liked the looks on the website...


----------



## lonesome dove (Jun 26, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I saw this boat the other day online.  Man I liked the looks on the website...



my brother in law has one. it's a really nice boat!


----------



## 7mmMag (Jun 27, 2014)

Heritage 12 what seat would u upgrade to and what kind of price increase


----------



## 7mmMag (Jun 28, 2014)

I saw a sun dolphin at Wally World it had a load rating of 495lbs. Anyone ever tried one of those? Looks like a decent starter yak.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jun 28, 2014)

I picked up a couple of them for the kids on Memorial day.  We have used them a few times. They are fun and well priced for a lower quality starter yak.


I would recommend them for some who, 
1. will only use occasionally
2. wants a cheap way to see if they like the sport before investing a lot more in a higher quality Kayak.
3. Needs a cheap ride for friends/family to participate with them.

It is not a Yak for a serious fisherman or Kayaker. 

Likes

Cheap and fun way to get on the water.
reasonably stable , and ready to fish from


Dislikes
plastic seems a little thin to me.
several leaks at the hatches,fittings and where the front handle mounts to the deck.
not easy to stand in
No scuppers


I will probably purchase a Old Town predator for myself soon, but it is 3 times the cost so not for every budget.  And if you only use it once a month its not worth it!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 28, 2014)

Scott Rogers said:


> I will probably purchase a Old Town predator for myself soon, but it is 3 times the cost so not for every budget.  And if you only use it once a month its not worth it!



how do you figure that ? initial cost, no other expense for batteries, fuel, maintenance ? if you buy an upper end kayak and keep it a couple years it is cheaper than a couple trips to a fancy coffee joint per month. i just don't get the reason folks want to bust their backs or soak thier butts in a cheap yak. life is too short for that mess....


back to the OP question, my Big Rig is the shallowest drafting boat of any that i have ever paddled from any manufacturer. the Coosa is shallow drafting, but not near as shallow as the Rig.


----------



## SanfordGoPro (Jul 8, 2014)

I had the fs128t. I sold it on Craigslist because it leaks everywhere. It's cheap for what you get for sure. If you are into lakes ponds and slow rivers it may still be your choice. I just got the jackson cuda 12. Best all water kayak in the biz. Salt river lake or pond. It's 1300 though. It's also are in nc USA by people who really think through every detail of there boats. Hope this helps


----------



## 7mmMag (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm leaning toward the ascend fs128t. Seems like a good price for the options. My other choice was the feel free lure but it is almost two times the price.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 14, 2014)

Randy said:


> Old Town Predator.  Best seat in the business.





PopPop said:


> The seat is incredible. The next best seat is the Lazy Boy in my den.
> If the Predator is in your price range it is an excellent choice.





urbd115 said:


> Predator is great choice.





fishndoc said:


> For river fishing, the Predator MX (my boat) or a Jackson Coosa will be hard to beat.
> I don't think you can upgrade another yak to a seat as good as both these boats have (high & low positions, your rear is elevated off the floor even in low position).
> 
> Before you buy, you should take off an afternoon and go down to the Outside World across from the Dawsonville mall.  They have a large selection of quality boats, and you can really check them out and compare.



X 5. If you don't go for the Predator, the Coosa is the way to go. They are both worth the extra money.


----------



## duckbill (Jul 14, 2014)

The SEAT is one of the main factors to look at.  I kayak fished for several years in an inexpensive boat and was limited to the time on the water due to the seat.  I have a Native Slayer 12 and love he seat.  The Jackson's and Predator also have excellent seat systems.  They all have their pros and cons, but I recommend going with a good quality boat with comfy seat.  If not, the kayak will stay in the shed more than it should.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 14, 2014)

For under 1000 I would look at some of the Wilderness System kayaks, the Tarpon series to include the 140 can be had for under 1k, so can the Ride 135.  I really haven't seen them for sale much in GA, but in FLA they are a popular kayak and are available at either SunJammers in PC or Blue Water Outfitters in Port St. Joe.  The are easy to paddle, track really good, stable and have lots of space for gear.  I have a couple of them and they handle rivers well and the ocean to include the surf.  I like the seats,  but lets face it, at my age, (53) there are no kayak seats that are gonna be great...you can get a piece of foam rubber and cut it to fit the seat and it is more comfortable, the back and the bottom adjusts to fit you and they are dry....are they "lounge chair comfortable"? No, but no kayak seats are.  Oh yeah, made in America baby!!


----------



## Alaska (Jul 17, 2014)

I just dropped my Coosa on the market place . Great boat for Georgia but limited here in AK . I really hate the thought of selling it , pains me actually.The seat on it is awesome , spent many hours(8-10) straight in it , then comes out to make a good camp chair for those overnighters.


----------



## bcfryer (Jul 23, 2014)

Jackson Coosa in Bolingbroke, Ga . Listed on the GON marketplace


----------

